# fischerprüfung mv



## chaos23 (10. Mai 2010)

hallo @ all

kann mir mal jemand helfen???
such im netz, irgendwelche seiten wo ich relativ aktuelle fragen der fischerprüfung in mv finde...
mag den kurs net mitmachen, wollt mich bloß zur prüfung anmelden,
aber lernen muss ich ja^^


----------

